# RP Report



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spent the weekend in RP with my family and was able to sneak away on Sunday for a couple of hours on the water. Hoping that the winds would lay down and the sun would come up, hit the water around 9am only to be encountered by higher winds than expected, a blanket of clouds and continued high water levels. Fished the shorelines around Estes, hit South Bay and did a long drift in B&R and managed two nice slot reds on a grey/blk/red crab pattern - able to sight cast to them as they showed themselves to me at the right time. Also had another 4-5 chances at a few more reds. Hope to get back down in a week or two.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome!!! gotta love reds.

I was out Sunday wadefishing near Pt Lavaca at about 6:15-9:30. Early there was perfect conditions but no fish to speak of (outside of a couple of suicidal 12"-13" specs) where I fished. I mean only the lightest of winds, made casting like a pro so easy. 

Wind picked up with the mini-front and I bagged out.

Looks like I should have kept fishing.

Nice picks thanks for sharing.

Pete A.


----------

